# Gray german shepherd



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

*Gray german shepherd*

I have seen the limitations when registering GSDs, such as there is the listing for blue, but not blue/tan and for liver but not liver/tan.

I have heard of silver, but only seen them in pictures.

I am really curious about the 'gray'. Is that a type of sable, a secondary type of blue, or is it an actual color?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Gray german shepherd*

I have mainly seen people refer to "grey" German Shepherds when they are actually sable. 

I believe Blue/Tan still qualifies as "blue," and Liver/Tan" still qualifies as being "liver."


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Gray german shepherd*

In Spanish, sables are usually referred as "grays"


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Gray german shepherd*

didn't know there were registration limitations for blues and livers, only that it is a disqualifying fault when showing.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Gray german shepherd*

In Germany, the word used to refer to sable is "Grau", which means gray. So Germans calls sables "grays".

Over here, of course we call them sable. But if you hear the term "gray", especially if being used by a European, it probably means sable.

Of course it's possible for people to use it to refer to a blue, since really blue is a gray color. But that would be an inappropriate usage since the technical term is blue.

And yes, blue/tan, liver/tan, blue sable, liver sable, solid blue, solid liver, would all be registered as just blue or liver on AKC papers.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Gray german shepherd*

Blues and Livers are not disqualified in the states, but they are seriously faulted


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Gray german shepherd*



> Originally Posted By: XephBlues and Livers are not disqualified in the states, but they are seriously faulted


They *SHOULD *be. Since (as I'm sure you know) part of the list of disqualifications is " dogs with noses not predominantly black". And neither blues nor livers have black noses.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Gray german shepherd*

That's actually what DQs them from the international standard too. Nothing in the standard prohibits the blue or liver colors themselves (like it specifies against white dogs). But it does prohibit anything but black leather.. and since blues and livers don't have black leather, the are DQed.


----------



## Scarlett (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Gray german shepherd*

The dilute genes (blue, liver) affect the black pigment on a dog, so no matter the pattern or the amount of tan, registration need not state "and tan". Blues and livers are disqualified in the AKC ring by way of their noses not being black, even though it may state dilutes are a serious fault in the standard a dilute cannot have a black nose. They are not disqualified in Canada but are considered a serious fault.


----------

